# Killies Import > Planted Tanks >  Planning to built an AquaCube

## froo

Do anyone of you have ideas or experience of building an AquaCube, an cubicshaped aquarium (20*20*20cm) with some small plants and maybe some shrimps or fishes.

I have seen some pictuers on the web but have no idea how easy it works or how much work you need to keep it going.

Any ideas or hints  :Question:

----------


## FC

Froo,

Welcome to the forum.

I do not have experience in miniature tank. It is going to be a challenge to you because such tank means:
1) small volume of water which translate into high fluctuation in water chemistry.
2) limited choice of plants as only small ones are suitable
3) proportion of the set-up, aquascape is more critical
4) any equipment use should be miniature or better not use at all
5) fish load is limited and dry food is the only choice
6) normally for the veterans to keep

However, you may try the following no filter and CO2 set-up:
Stage 1: Setup
1) Cover the tank bed evenly with fine fresh gravel (quartz with about 1 mm diameter) till it reach 0.5 cm thick.
2) Before you place the fertilizer, surround the tank bed perimeter with fine gravel to hide the fertilizer from the glass wall.
3) Place about 1 cm thick of fertilizer (you need 400 cubic cm of it) over the gravel.
4) Cover the fertilizer with fine gravel till the total gravel height is 3.5cm
5) Fill tank with old water (tap water that had been left on container more than 12 hours to remove chlorine, DO NOT use de-chlorinate chemical) till 1/3 high. For miniature tanks, NEVER use fresh tap water.
6) Inject about 10~15 ml of peat extract (black water) using a syringe into the bottom of the substrate, evenly. Use a 5 ml syringe.
7) Fill the tank with water till top, 1.5 cm below the tip.
 :Cool:  Let it rest for 5 days.
9) Then, remove 90% water from the tank.
10) Mix 5ml bio starter liquid (beneficial bacteria) with 30 ml of water and inject it 1.5 cm below the gravel surface, evenly.
11) Fill the tank with water till top, 1.5 cm below the tip.

Stage 2: Cycle the tank
1) Place about half dozen or less of small shrimps and fishes (less than 2 cm long in adult size).
2) Feed once a day, 1~2 minutes feed
3) Light (20 watts incandescent/filament halogen light with lens) on maximum 2 hours a day
4) Do it for 2 weeks

Stage 3: Plant the tank
1) Use only very small plants, max 3 types.
2) Do not use your fingers to plant, use pincer.
3) Try not to disturb the gravel too much.
4) Light on for 6~8 hours a day
5) change 35% water weekly.

Have fun.

----------


## zmzfam

Hi Freddy,

these are interesting steps which you have outlined here. But can't figure out the following :




> DO NOT use de-chlorinate chemical


Are the chemicals harmful?




> Inject about 10~15 ml of peat extract (black water) using a syringe into the bottom of the substrate, evenly


What is the purpose of this step?




> Mix 5ml bio starter liquid (beneficial bacteria) with 30 ml of water and inject it 1.5 cm below the gravel surface


Wouldn't it be sufficient to just mix the BB into the water in the tank?

If I were to use ADA Aquasoil, can I follow the steps outlined - minus the injection of peat?

----------


## FC

Hi Zulkifli,

Eco in Small tanks (less thank 50 litres) are very fragile, use of chemical is not recommended, there is always side-effect. Froos tank is only 8 litres.

The peat extract is a long term stimulator for root growth. You do not need this with ADA soil. Peat extract is not beneficial to plant in water column.

----------


## A.Rashid

Looks fun ... maybe I wanna try it too. Bro Zul you trying? but Freddie what kinda plant should I use then? My knowledge of plant is not that good especially their names....

----------


## zmzfam

> Bro Zul you trying?


Hehe...I've got a 30cm cube. Been wanting to do it but never get started.

Was thinking of using hemianthus micranthemoides, java fern plantlet on small driftwood, java moss and perhaps one of the rotala sp.

By the way froo, what do you intend to use for the flora of your cube?

Have you seen this link by the way?

_ps - perhaps froo can reveal to us his real name? we'll keep it a secret._

----------


## FC

A.Rashid,

There are much choices really, hair grass, E. Diandra, Crypt. Parva, Glossostigma..

Such tank is limited to use of padent lights too. But can be fun as there is no restriction of where you want to place it, on your study table, night table, bath room, sofa side table, office table, etc.

----------


## A.Rashid

bathroom? hmmm anyplace but not that ... dun wanna let my fish see me naked.....hehehehhe

oklah Monday start hunting for plants. small cute lill puny driftwood with moss and ferns on them....

----------


## froo

Thanks for all nice ideas.
I got my idea from a swedish forum and from this site:
http://www.tropica.com/article_fulls...aristic&id=477

I will have some bogwood with Anubias berteri var. nana and Javafern. Maybe some Javamoss for the start.
Other plant depends on the choice of light.

Other links:
http://www.plantella.de/html/aqua_cube.html (german)
http://www.plantella.de/html/nisso.html (german)

Best wich
Pär Jansson (if you wanna know  :Laughing:  )

----------


## zmzfam

Hi Pär,

any updates on your aquacube? I've got a 1ft cube but have not got around in setting it up yet. Still looking for ideas.

----------


## A.Rashid

me too... waitng for your updates... anyway I've cycling the water for weeks now... still dunno what to do yet...

----------

